# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thả mình trong lâu đài cổ Quo Vadis - cafe Sài Gòn

## hoangha

Tọa lạc ngay trục đường trung tâm sầm uất nhất của quận 1, Quo Vadis có vẻ ngoài khá khiêm tốn, song vẫn tạo ấn tượng với thiết kế tinh tế, từ màu nâu của tấm bảng hiệu tới dòng chữ mang nhiều ý nghĩa.


Với những người yêu văn học, Quo Vadis hay chính xác hơn "Quo Vadis: Tiểu thuyết về thời Nero" là một tiểu thuyết lịch sử được văn hào Henryk Sienkiewicz, người Ba Lan sáng tác. Cảm hứng của tác phẩm xuất phát từ việc ông đến thăm Quo Vadis (Roma), nhà thờ được dựng lên tại nơi Sứ Đồ Phi-e-rơ gặp Chúa Giê-su khi ông chạy trốn.

Trong kinh thánh “Quo Vadis” nghĩa là “Thầy đi đâu?”. Cụm từ này gắn với câu chuyện trong Kinh Thánh, một trong 12 môn đồ của chúa Giê-su trốn khỏi thành Roma khi nghe tin sẽ bị bức hại.

Mang ý tưởng là một câu chuyện từ xa xưa nên không gian Quo Vadis tái hiện hính ảnh một lâu đài cổ kính của châu Âu với những chiếc ghế sofa được thiết kế tinh tế, nhiều màu sắc gợi nét sang trọng, tính thẩm mỹ cao. Hay những vật phẩm tại mỗi góc phòng, góc cầu thang, trên tường đều khiến người ta liên tưởng đến sự giàu có của chủ nhân, một vương tôn hay mệnh phụ nào đó.

Tại đây, bạn cũng sẽ bắt gặp ba bức tượng điêu khắc của ba con người được mọi người ca tụng. Một là Beethoven - nhà soạn nhạc cổ điển nổi tiếng của Đức, người nổi tiếng với các khúc giao hưởng làm say lòng bao thế hệ. Hai là Voltaire, một đại văn hào, tác giả, bình luận gia, người Pháp. Cuối cùng là Platon, nhà triết học cổ đại Hy Lạp. Người được xem là thiên tài trên nhiều lĩnh vực.

Trong không gian tràn ngập tính nhân văn như thế, bạn sẽ thật thư giãn khi nhâm nhi những món nước ngon lành hay nhấp ngụm rượu vang lâu năm, thả mình trong tiếng nhạc jazz phát ra từ dàn âm thanh dây tóc được nhập trực tiếp từ Anh, hay lắng lòng nghe tiếng chim cúc cu của cái đồng hồ cổ, mỗi 15 phút lại vang tiếng đều đặn, nhẹ nhàng nhưng âm vang khiến bạn như đang sống trong một câu chuyện cổ xưa.

Ngoài ra, tại Quo Vadis còn có một salon tóc cao cấp ở tầng lửng do chính tay chủ quán cầm kéo. Salon tóc này là đặc quyền riêng cho những khách hàng thân thuộc của quán.

Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h các ngày trong tuần, ngoài các món uống, quán cũng phục vụ các món Âu dùng kèm rượu vang. Giá thức uống và đồ ăn từ 48.000 đồng/món.

Ngắm những hình ảnh hoài cổ của quán:


















_Địa chỉ: Quo Vadis - 5/7 - 5/8 Nguyễn Siêu, P. Bến Nghé, Q. 1, TP. HCM._

>>*Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Quo Vadis*

(Theo BĐVN)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

không gian tuyệt thật

----------


## rose

nhìn cũng hiện đại đó chứ

----------


## mihio

view đẹp quá,nhìn thật cổ kính,ở hà nội cũng có mấy quán nhìn rất cổ kính thế này nè

----------

